# I didn't know these things still existed & why you should get vaccinated



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mona Randolf lived until 2019.

http://www.polioplace.org/sites/default/files/files/Mona Randolph Life.pdf


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I remember being traumatised by the thought of being confined to an iron lung as a child


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Two things scared the crap out of me as a small child those horrid things, the bloody name was bad enough, and my git of a father telling me I'd end up swinging from a rope, oh yeah the convict in the graveyard scene in a dickens film when I was about 10.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Two things scared the crap out of me as a small child those horrid things, the bloody name was bad enough, and my git of a father telling me I'd end up swinging from a rope, oh yeah the convict in the graveyard scene in a dickens film when I was about 10.


My mother used to tell me that I'd end up in an orphanage if I didn't behave myself. This was reinforced when driving past Cardiff Prison which I was told was the said orphanage!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Parents are awful sometimes


----------

